# Splicing aluminum wires



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

So I know everyone is gonna give me **** but I was at a job and all I had were copper split bolts and I had to make a splice in aluminum wire that runs from the house to the garage. I had to tighten the wire cuz it was hanging to low. So I cut each wire, tightened up, and put nolax on the aluminum wires then put the copper split bolts on, then rubber tape then regular tape. What do you guys think?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd have run to Home Depot for Al-Cu rated bolts.


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mechanical is it that bad?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

from house to garage? you mean overhead aluminum acsr cable?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

If so, you don't need to cut anything. Just tighten up the wedge clamp


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

These wires were wrapped around a bracket with round insulators


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

The copper is in direct contact with the aluminum? Proper CU/AL split bolts have a separator.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chevys10zr2 said:


> Mechanical is it that bad?


It will fail at some point, amperage will determine how soon.


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's aluminum to aluminum in a copper split bolt joe


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's on a 20 amp breaker just a neutral and feed


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it just the wire or is there a carrier?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chevys10zr2 said:


> It's on a 20 amp breaker just a neutral and feed


I wouldn't lose sleep over it.

Use this as a learning experience.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

OP: The laws of physics and chemistry don't much pay attention to what's convenient to you or I.

The reason the Code insists on Listed Materials and Standard Procedures is that improvisations manage to 'blow up'// fail in ways that the average Joe can't see coming.

Our work is expected to last YEARS... decades, even.


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's just the wire but is wraps around the insulator and wraps around itself to hold itself. My connection isn't holding the wire up if that's what your asking


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You are using a mechanical device to hold two aluminum wires tightly together. It's fine.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Chevys10zr2 said:


> So I know everyone is gonna give me **** but I was at a job and all I had were copper split bolts and I had to make a splice in aluminum wire that runs from the house to the garage. I had to tighten the wire cuz it was hanging to low. So I cut each wire, tightened up, and put nolax on the aluminum wires then put the copper split bolts on, then rubber tape then regular tape. What do you guys think?


I would use the proper rated splitbolt that rated for both CU/AL setting but it worth it due it will not bite your arse on that.


Look at Jack Legg posting he posted the ASCR cable clamp if you have a single strand of steel wire inside ( useally in the middle of the alum cable ) then use that to grip it. the harder it pull the stronger the grip will get. 

If that was a single circuit which you mention the smallest ASCR cable size typically #8 ( I have see some smaller but super rare unless it is for street lumaire only ) but more common to see #6 ASCR cable size. 

as long you put plenty nolox and tape it up good then it should be fine with it and make sure you make a drip loop to keep from water get inside the lug.


----------



## Chevys10zr2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for your input guys. I appreciate it. I strive to do the best work I can and can't stand when I screw up. I may bug the homeowner again to see if I can come back and fix this problem.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I would get the right thing just because I go by the book. I don't assume I know when I can and can't second guess the engineer that didn't rate that split bolt for Al. Sometimes you don't know what you don't know. 

In this case, even though the contact between the conductors is Al/Al and won't corrode, if the split bolt isn't rated for Al, how do I know if it will corrode where the bolt is in contact with the Al? In fact I'd figure it would, otherwise it would be rated for Al/Al or Cu/Cu. If it does corrode the bolt, it will be loose soon enough, and could be a major problem.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dual rated split bolts $3.98 ea













http://www.homedepot.com/p/Blackburn-Dual-Rated-Split-Bolt-Connector-1-0-Stranded-to-6-Solid-10HPS-B1-5/100151936


----------

